# iron question



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

hi - just a general question - do people think it's proper technique to have the hands in front of the golf ball when playing irons?? I find I do it with short irons and wedges and I just started doing it with mid and long irons and I seem to make better contact and be able to hit down on the ball better - but I don't want to get a bad habit. I am not talking drastic - just having the the hands slightly forward of the golf ball. 
what do people here think??
thanks in advance
Drew


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

I don't think there is a bad way if it works for you. I think of Jack Nicklaus when you mention putting the hands in front of the ball. He would move his hands forward just before starting his swing.
IMO I don't think there is a bad swing (except Charles Barkley :laugh if it works for you.

If it starts troubling you, I'd go to a pro and get advice that way. It's what I do.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, that's fine. I do the same thing. it helps you hit down on the ball, so go for it!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll try it this weekend. you can only try things to see if they help.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Sir Charles makes me look like I belong on the tour


----------



## golfman8807 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey, i think this will help you a lot. They are downloadable lessons. I tried them and they helped my golf game tremendously. Here is the link
https://paydotcom.com/r/8308/collegebiz/3320873/


----------

